# Кто оперировался в "Международном центре нейрохирургии" в Киеве?



## Янина (11 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте все форумчане! Подскажите, кто - нибудь оперировался в "Международном центре нейрохирургии" в Киеве? Дело в том, что у моей мамы уже более 5 месяцев не проходит боль в ноге (грыжа L5-S1 8 мм), сейчас очень сильное обострение - не может стоять более 15 мин. Решаем, что делать: продолжать консервативное лечение или решиться на операцию...Боимся ошибиться с выбором нейрохирурга. В нашем городе такие операции делают, но не всегда удачно.


----------



## Svetok (11 Фев 2010)

*Кто оперировался в "Международном центре нейрохирургии" в Киеве?*

А где Вы живете?


----------



## Янина (11 Фев 2010)

Я живу в Виннице, к нам в город по субботам приезжает нейрохирург из этой клиники для консультаций. Хотелось бы знать, действительно там такие  хорошие результаты по операциям-дело ведь не шуточное.


----------



## nuwa (11 Фев 2010)

Svetok, не надо нарушать *Правил форума*. 

7. Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п. будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## Svetok (11 Фев 2010)

Извините, больше не буду aiwan


----------

